# Model cars in 1/18 - my collection



## amarus69

The best way to get an iconic race-car in your room is to collect it as a modelcar. This is my other passion apart from visiting motorsport events. I want to share some pictures of my diecasts - enjoy them!





Model: Mercedes-Benz W165 1939
Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-018)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires
Edition: Mercedes-Benz, 1939 ‘Der große Sieger von Tripolis’
Limited edition / Serial number: #0850

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 1/20, ISO-100, 18mm (2014)

© logo by carlogos.org/Car-Logos/Mercedes-Benz-logo.html


----------



## amarus69

Model: Hermann Lang - Mercedes-Benz W165 #16 1939
Chassis number: 449547/2

Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-035)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Mercedes-Benz, 1939 ‘Der große Sieger von Tripolis’ – Hermann Lang
Limited Edition / serial number: 1 of 1.500pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/15, ISO-100, 44mm (2015)

© logo by carlogos.org/Car-Logos/Mercedes-Benz-logo.html


----------



## amarus69

Model: Emerson Fittipaldi - Lotus 56B Turbine Pratt & Whitney #5 1971
Chassis number: #56B/R1

Brand: TrueScale Miniatures in 1/18 (TSM111804)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: Italian Grand Prix 1971
Serial number: ltd. edition #0412 of 3.000pcs.

Modifications by me: Some adjustments fitting the cowling to the chassis

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/6, ISO-100, 28mm (2013)

© logo by de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DateiPratt-%26-Whitney-Logo.svg


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Great looking models!

Excellent photos - makes them look like studio shots of the full sized classics - all in focus.  Is that from focus stacking?


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Tropicalmemories, for compliments! I took the pictures in a very unspectacular way with my old 1000D and the kit lens using hidden sunlight, a tripod, and a white cardboard. Afterwards it's a long procedure to edit the picture in PS. 




Model: Bill Vukovich - 'Fuel Injection Special' Kurtis Kraft Roadster KK500A #14 Indianapolis500 1953
Chassis number: #353-53
Owner / Entrant: Howard Keck / 'Fuel Injection Special'

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (C4553), 2002
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Indianapolis500 1953
Limited Edition / serial number: #202 of 10.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 0.8, ISO-400, 18mm (2014)

© logo by formel1.wikia.com/wiki/Datei:Kurtis_Kraft.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Jackie Stewart – ELF Team Tyrrell 003 Ford Cosworth V8 #11 1971
Chassis number: #003

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97024)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Winner, 1971 Grand Prix of Canada, driven by Jackie Stewart
Limited Edition / Serial number: A2042

Modifications by me: new visor for the figures' helmet

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/15, ISO-100, 33mm (2014)

© logo by worldvectorlogo.com/logo/tyrrell-f1


----------



## bulldurham

These are slick models. I used to sell them in my hobby store and even back then they were a bit pricey. I see now they range in price from $250 to $500 + Great builds and shots.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Chris, for nice compliments! Sometimes the prices for (old) Exotos are going mad and they are often much too high - supply and demand, but often wishful thinking and not realistic!




Model: François Cevert – ELF Team Tyrrell 002 Ford Cosworth V8 #12 1971
Chassis number: #002

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97027)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, lettering with decals
Edition: 1971 Grand Prix of Monaco, driven by François Cevert
Limited Edition / serial number: A0626

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/3, ISO-100, 20mm (2015)

© logo by worldvectorlogo.com/logo/tyrrell-f1


----------



## bulldurham

There was one model on that scale that was so detailed that you had to build the engine, too. I think if you gassed it up, it would run but for the life of me, I cannot think of its name - sold the store in 1990.


----------



## amarus69

I guess you mean the Ferrari 641/2 - I do not own this model but it's amazing - IMO also perfect is my favourite model the Ferrari 156 'Sharknose':




Model: Phil Hill – Scuderia Ferrari Tipo 156/65° 'Sharknose' F1 #38 1961
Chassis number: #0002

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97200)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo etched applications, lettering with decals
Edition: Third, 1961 Grand Prix of Monaco, driven by Phil Hill
Limited Edition / serial number: A0216

Modifications by me: none


----------



## DaPOPO

Very nice group!!!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you!




Model: Graham Hill - Lotus 33 BRM P60 #14 1967
Chassis number: 33/R11 
Team: Team Lotus (GBR)

Brand: Spark in 1/18 (SPR18S082)
Material: Resin body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, lettering with decals
Edition: Graham Hill 2nd Monaco GP 1967
Limited Edition / Serial number: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/4, ISO-100, 45mm (2016)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Lotus_Cars_Logo.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Jean-Pierre Jabouille – ELF Renault RE20 V6 #15 1980
Chassis number: RE20/23
Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97092)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, lettering with decals
Edition: Winner, 1980 Grand Prix of Austria, driven by Jean-Pierre Jabouille
Limited Edtion / Serial number: A0382

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/25, 1/3, ISO-100, 49mm (2013)

© logo by logos.wikia.com/wiki/File:Renault_F1_Team_logo.png


----------



## molested_cow

Those probably cost way more than my collection combined. I started with Autoart's Murcielago when the car was first released back in early 2000s. However a few years later, prices of Auto Art shot up dramatically and I've stopped buying since. Mine are no where as exquisite as yours. The most expensive I have is probably the Kyosho Ferrari F40. BTW I was at the HK Toy fair this year and CMC showed some of their hand crafted naked body shells. OMG those are so sexy!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you for your nice posting!
IMO it's not really necessary to own a lot of models and the most expensive ones. The main motivation collecting models is to have pleasure with them. I guess you have a lot of with your Kyosho Ferrari - a beautiful model as well. Maybe you can buy used models in the future - many diecasts in my collection are second-hand like the next one:




Model: Ronnie Peterson – John Player Lotus Type 72E Ford Cosworth DFV V8 #2 1973
Chassis number: 72E/6
Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97037), 2000
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: Winner, 1973 Grand Prix of Italy, driven by Ronnie Peterson, Victory Salute
Limited Edition / Serial number: A1020

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/29, 0.8, ISO-100, 49mm (2014)

© logos by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:JPS_John_Player_Special_logo.svg & 
bellracing.eu/drivers/hall-of-fame/ronnie-peterson.html (autograph)


----------



## Jeff15

Some amazing looking vehicles...........


----------



## Jeff15

Some amazing looking vehicles...........


----------



## Jeff15

Some amazing looking vehicles...........


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff15 for nice comment!





Model: Patrick Depailler - ELF Tyrrell Type P34 Ford Cosworth DFV V8 #4 1976
Chassis number: P34/2

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC 97042)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: '2nd of Sweden Grand Prix 1976'
Serial number / limited edition: #A1.306

Modifications by me:
.) new visor

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/30, ISO-100, 20mm (2012)

© logo by Tamiya, Inc.


----------



## Jeff G

Great collection, beautifully photographed!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you very much, Jeff G, for nice compliments! Enjoy the next one:




Model: Ayrton Senna – Mercedes W201 190E 2.3-16 1984 
Brand: Autoart in 1/18 (AA88432)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Nürburgring 1984 Winner (Race of Champions)
Serial number: -

Modifications by me:
.) Fitting of figure inside the car, Minichamps Toleman Hart TG184 (MC540-841819)
.) Seat-belt system by Tremonia & Model Factory Hiro

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/6, ISO-100, 53mm (2013)

© logo by seeklogo.com/vector-logo/252177/ayrton-senna-sempre


----------



## Mazel Tov Studio

Lovely series... Thanks for sharing


----------



## amarus69

Thank you - you're welcome!




Model: Mercedes-Benz W154 V12 1938
Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-025) 
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires
Edition: Mercedes-Benz, 1938 ‘Der große Sieger von Frankreich’
Limited Edition / serial number: #8.301

Modifications by me: none 

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/13, 1/13, ISO-100, 32mm (2014)

© logo by carlogos.org/Car-Logos/Mercedes-Benz-logo.html


----------



## amarus69

Model: Jacques Swaters - Ferrari 500 F2 L4 #18 1953
Chassis number: #0208
Team: Ecurie Francorchamps
Brand: Revival in 1/20 (85101/Y)
Edition: 'Ecurie Francorchamps 1953'
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Serial number / limited edition: #1

Modifications by me: Kit built by me

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/8, ISO-100, 40mm (2012)

© logo by fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Logo_Ecurie_Francorchamps.jpg


----------



## enezdez

AWESOME COLLECTION SIR!!!


----------



## Jeff G

Another beauty.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you both for compliments!




Model: Stirling Moss / Denis Jenkinson – Mercedes-Benz 300SLR L8 #722 1955
Chassis number: 0004/55

Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-066)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Mille Miglia #722, 1955
Serial number: #8.751

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/25, 1/2, ISO-100, 34mm (2013)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Mercedes-Benz-Logo.svg


----------



## Designer

Excellent photography!  Fascinating subjects all!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you!!




Model: Dave MacDonald - AC Cobra 260 Competition 1963
Chassis number: CSX2026
Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (RGL18126AC)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: '1963 Riverside SCCA, First Cobra Victory’
Serial number: #A0152

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/8, ISO-100, 32mm (2017)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Cobra-Logo-Shelby3.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Bob Veith – Kurtis Kraft Roadster 500E #14 1956
Chassis number: #388-56
Owner / Entrant: Dan Levine / Federal Engineering / Automotive (USA)

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (C4510), 2008
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: ‘Rookie of the year’ Indianapolis500 1956
Limited Edition / serial number: #0338 of -pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/25, 1.6, ISO-100, 34mm (2013)

© logo by formel1.wikia.com/wiki/Datei:Kurtis_Kraft.svg


----------



## Jeff G

I'm impressed with your collection, how do you keep them clean, even in cases they tend to accumulate a little dust, yours are immaculate.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff! I try to store them in pretty dust free display cases or in glass cabinets. Before the shooting I cleaned them very accurate and carefully - if there were any specks of dust - PS! So a long & annoying procedure.




Model: Mario Andretti - Gold Leaf Team Lotus 49 #12 1968
Chassis number: 49B/R5 

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97006)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: U.S. Grand Prix 1968
Limited Edition / Serial number: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 1/4, ISO-100, 18mm (2013)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Lotus_Cars_Logo.svg


----------



## Jeff G

I'm sure the dusting is tedious, but it sure paid off. These shots are much nicer than most of the catalog shots I've seen.


----------



## amarus69

Jeff, that's really a big laud for me!





Model: Emerson Fittipaldi – John Player Lotus 72D Ford Cosworth DFV V8 #8 1972
Chassis number: 72/R7
Team: John Player Team Lotus (GBR)

Brand: Sun Star in 1/18 (= Quartzo 4022)
Edition: Grand Prix of Great Britain 1972 
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Limited Edtion / Serial number: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/6, ISO-100, 25mm (2012)

© logo by redbubble.com/de/people/unconart/works/27979608-john-player-special-team-lotus


----------



## amarus69

Model: Jackie Stewart – ELF Team Tyrrell 006 Ford Cosworth #5 1973
Chassis number: #006/2

Brand: TrueScale Miniatures in 1/18 (TSM-121804), 2012
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: German Grand Prix Winner 1973
Limited Edition / Serial number: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1.6, ISO-100, 28mm (2012)

© logo by worldvectorlogo.com/logo/tyrrell-f1


----------



## Raley

These look so good! What do these models run price wise?


----------



## CherylL

Wonderful photography of your collection.  I would love to have a few of those for my miniature series.   Mine are $5 to$10.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you for compliments!
@Raley: That's very different - the cheapest run with 60.- USD (e.g. SunStar, Maisto), the expensive ones from 100.- to 400.- USD (Exoto, CMC, Carousel1). And this depends on the condition and original box and so on.
@CherylL: I have been collecting models for 20 years. So my collection is growing over the years. And sometimes I have to save money to buy a car which is on my 'to-have-list'.





Model: Graham Hill – Gold Leaf Lotus 49b Ford Cosworth DFV V8 #8 1969
Chassis number: #49/R6

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97008)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: 2nd of the Grand Prix of South Africa (March 1st 1969)
Limited edition / Serial number: A2499

Modifications by me:
1) Removal of the original figure
2) Arrangement of the cockpit using velvet powder (Artidee 77890.78, black)
3) Cotton seat-belts with photo-etched parts (Tremonia & Model Factory Hiro)

Figurine: Graham Hill
Scale Figures 1:18 in 1/18 (SF 118023)
Material: Resin body with decals
Limited edition / Serial number: #41 of 60pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1.6, ISO-100, 36mm (2013)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Lotus_Cars_Logo.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Nigel Mansell - Camel Williams FW14 Renault 3.5 V10 #5 1991
Chassis number: FW14-2

Brand: Minichamps / PMA in 1/18 (PMA540-911805)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Ayrton Senna riding on Nigel Mansell’s car – British GP 14-07-1991 (= Ayrton Senna Racing Car Collection)
Serial number: -

Modifications by me:
.) Camel-Decals in 1/18 from Tallyho-Shop (only pictogram)
.) Decals for ‘Senna-Taxi’ in 1/18 by Museum Collection (MCLDC-360)

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/29, 1/13, ISO-100, 29mm (2013)

© logo by seeklogo.com/vector-logo/252177/ayrton-senna-sempre


----------



## Jeff G

Great angle, very realistic.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff!




Model: Danica Patrick – Motorola Dallara IR3 Honda #7 2008
Team: Andretti / Green Racing (USA)

Brand: GreenLight in 1/18 (GLC 10872)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: Danica Patrick 1st Win #7 Twin Ring Motegi
Limited Edition / Serial number: #3.628 of 4.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/18, 1/6, ISO-100, 24mm (2012)

© logo by andrettiautosport.com


----------



## amarus69

Model: Johnny Dumfries – John Player Special Lotus Renault 98T #11 1986
Chassis number: #98T-2

Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (MC180-860011)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Formula1 Championship 1986
Limited edition / serial number: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/4, ISO-100, 39mm (2013)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:JPS_John_Player_Special_logo.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: George Wintersteen / Ben Moore - Penske Chevrolet Corvette C2 Sting Ray #9 1966
Chassis number: #194376S10556

Brand: Exoto / Motorbox in 1/18 (MTB00073)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: Class Winner, 1966 Sebring 12 Hours, driven by Wintersteen/Moore, Penske
Serial number / limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 1/13, ISO-100, 18mm (2016)

© logo by formula-e.wikia.com/wiki/FilePenske_Logo.png


----------



## amarus69

Model: Hans Herrmann - Porsche 550RS Spyder #55 1954
Chassis number: 550-04
Team / Entrant: Dist. VW. Central, S.A.

Brand: AutoArt in 1/18 (AA85470-H)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: 'Carrera Panamericana 1954 Herrmann #55'
Serial number / limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 0.8, ISO-100, 50mm (2016)

© logo by lacarrerapanamericana.com.mx


----------



## Jeff G

Still enjoying these


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff! Here's another one:




Model: Eddie Keizan – Lucky Strike Blignaut Racing Tyrrell 004 Ford Cosworth DFV #26 1973 
Chassis number: #004

Brand: Exoto in 1/18 (GPC97022)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, photo-echted parts, cotton parts, lettering with decals
Edition: Formula1 Grand Prix of Kyalami 1973
Limited edition / Serial number: #0042

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/20, 1.2, ISO-100, 20mm (2012)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Lucky_Strike_logo.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Ayrton Senna – Ralt RT3/83 Toyota 2T-G #3 1983
Chassis number: #380
Team: West Surrey Racing / Theodore Racing (GBR/HKG)

Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (MC540831813)
Edition: Ayrton Senna – Winner GP Macau 1983
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Limited Edition / Serial number: -

Modifications by me:
.) Radiator Mesh (0,30mm) by Scale production
.) Seat belt for driver’s figure by Model Factory Hiro
.) Braking tubes Einzelader LIFY, 0,05mm2 by Conrad
.) Marlboro & Yokohama Decals by 2012tbdecals in 1/18
.) Marlboro decals by Museum Collection in 1/18
.) Bonnets and other photo-etched parts by Acu.Stion 

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1/6, ISO-100, 29mm (2014)

© logo by theodoreracing.com


----------



## K9Kirk

Nice set.


----------



## Jeff G

Drop this in a real backdrop, and add a little motion blur, and you would have a heck of a time telling it's not full scale. Very nice model and excellent photo.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you both for compliments!
@Jeff: Your idea is really a good one but my skills using PS are even worse





Model: Joe Saldana - Raceweld Champ Dirt Car #31 1974
Brand: GMP in 1/18 (G1800505), 1999
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: The Vintage Series No. 7
Serial number / Limited edition: #0265 of 1.000pcs.
Modifications by me: None

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/20, 1/13, ISO-100, 35mm (2016)
© logo by deercreekspeedway.com


----------



## K9Kirk

Oh man, that's one of my favorite looking racers there with the pipes sticking out the side like that. I just love the old, rounded styling.


----------



## Jeff G

Agree with Kirk, that era just has the classic WW2 Fighter feel to it. Beautiful model and shot.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you guys! Maybe the next two can also rise that WW2 airborne feeling:






front model: Ford F4 Coupé 1932 'Corsairs'
Brand: ACME in 1/18 (A1805001)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: -
Serial number / limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

rear model: Ford F4 Coupé 1932 'Deuce Aero Rod Highboy'
Brand: GMP in 1/18 (G1805022)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: -
Serial number / limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/32, 1/4, ISO-100, 42mm (2016)


----------



## Jeff G

That's the ticket!


----------



## amarus69

... just another one: 




Ford F4 Coupé 1932 'Corsairs'
Brand: ACME in 1/18 (A1805001)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires and decals
Edition: -
Serial number / limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/32, 1/3, ISO-100, 42mm (2016)


----------



## Jeff G

Sweeeet!


----------



## amarus69

Model: Johnnie Parsons - 'Trio Brass Special' Kurtis Kraft Roadster 500D #16 1955
Chassis number: #384-55
Owner / Team: Carl Anderson / 'Trio Brass Foundry Special' (USA)
Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (#4505)
Edition: 1955 Indianapolis 500
Limited Edition / Serial number: #2.517# of 10.000pcs.

Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Modifications by me: None

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/18, 1/13, ISO-100, 39mm (2014)

© logo by formel1.fandom.com/wiki/Datei:Kurtis_Kraft.svg


----------



## Jeff G

I am still in awe of you collection, let alone the quality of your photos.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff! Enjoy the next one!




Model: Tony Bettenhausen - Kurtis Kraft Roadster KK500C #10 1955
Chassis number: #377-55
Owner: Harry Chapman / Entrant: 'Chapman Special' (USA)

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (#4504)
Edition: Indianapolis500 1955
Limited Edition / serial number: #0521 of 10.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/16, 1/8, ISO-100, 49mm (2012)

© logo by freelogovectors.net/aaa-american-automobile-association-logo-eps-file


----------



## amarus69

Model: Bob Sweikert - Kurtis Kraft Roadster KK500D #6 1955
Chassis number: #382-55
Owner / Entrant: John Zink / `John Zink Special`

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (#4501)
Edition: Indianapolis500 1955
Limited Edition / Serial number: #1.742 of 10.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/29, 1.20, ISO-100, 32mm (2012)

© logo by freelogovectors.net/aaa-american-automobile-association-logo-eps-file


----------



## waday

These are gorgeous! The photos, the cars, the processing, everything!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you waday!




Model: Graham Hill – STP Team Lotus 56 Turbine Pratt & Whitney ST6N-74 #70 1968
Chassis number: #56-3

Brand: TrueScale Miniatures in 1/18 (TSM111805)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Indy500 1968
Limited Edition / serial number: ltd. edition #0553 of 3.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 0.6, ISO-100, 18mm (2013)

© logos by Indianapolis Motor Speedway


----------



## Jeff G

Love the angle of this shot!


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Lovely! I'm inspired....bought a 1/24 scale Bugatti Type 55 in a junk shop today for £10 as a test subject ( mint and boxed too!). I think the in camera focus stacking feature on my G9 might work well. Lighting obviously a key element....loads of fun beckons.


----------



## amarus69

You're welcome, Kenneth! Looking forward to your pictures of the Bugatti. The photo of the Lego Porsche is by now very nicley done.





Model: Nick Heidfeld – West McLaren Mercedes MP4/13 Goodwood #1 1999 [Mika Hakkinen]
Chassis number: MP4-13A-04

Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (PMA530991899) 
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Nick Heidfeld - McLaren Mercedes MP4/13 - Goodwood Festival of Speed (1999) - Track record 41.6
Limited Edition / serial number: -

Modifications by me: 
.) Air vales for all 4 rims
.) New antenna
.) WEST decals by TEM (157)

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/3, ISO-100, 18mm (2015)

© logo by performancecomms.com/goodwood-festival-of-speed-logo


----------



## Jeff G

Once again, excellent shot, very realistic, and way cool diecast model.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff, for the nice compliments!




Dan Gurney - 'Wagner Lockheed Brake Fluid' AAR Eagle #74 1967
Chassis number: #2-12
Team: All American Racers (USA)

Brand: Carousel1 Nr. 4761 scaled 1/18 (2007)
Diecast body with attached parts, photo-etched components, rubber tires and decals
Edition: 1967 Indianapolis 500
Serial number: #0704 of 1.200pcs.

Modifications by me: None

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/32, 1/60, ISO-400, 43mm (2012)

©  logo by allamericanracers.com


----------



## edouble

These are really cool. I’d love to try this someday!

Can you send me a few raw files? I’m dying to add these photos to a road scene with some motion blur in PS!


----------



## Jeff G

Sweet!


----------



## amarus69

Thank you for compliments! I do not have any RAWs of these old pictures - the original shots were deleted one day by a system break down.




Model: A.J. Foyt - Watson Roadster 1964
Chassis number: Watson 63 FE
Team / Entrant: Ansted-Thompson / 'Sheraton Thompson Special’

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (CA4406), 2000
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: 1964 Indianapolis 500 Winner
Limited Edition / serial number: #6.722 of 10.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/25, 1/20, ISO-100, 32mm (2013)

© logo by Indianapolis Motor Speedway


----------



## amarus69

Here an older more detailed presentation:


»The driver of a racing car is a component«

*Juan Manuel Fangio - Maserati Tipo 250F #1 1957 by CMC in 1/18 *

































Pictures taken with a Canon EOS 1000D / Canon EFS 18-55mm 3.5-5.6/18-55 IS II STM & Canon EF 50mm f1.8 STM
Logo © by en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maserati#/media/File:Maserati_Logo.png
Image editing: PhotoScape v3.6.1 & Adobe Photoshop 7.0
Date of shooting: January 27th 2017

*Maserati 250F/1 Tipo2 'lightweight' *

Model



... in 1/18 (M-051)
Edition: ‘Das Weltmeisterauto 1957’
Serial number / limited edition: #10.150
… bought from a private seller (A), December 2016
Price: 150.- € (including shipping)

Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tyres
Condition: immaculate 10/10

Model details
- precision metal model hand-assembled of more than 1.387 single parts
- true to the scale and perfect in form display of the body in high-class painting
- quick opening device for the racing cars nose and the egine compartment side plates.
  Made of stainless steel bolts and protected with steel wire (parts are not removable)
- realistic design of the front and rear wheel suspension with springing
- accurate cabeling and pipe installation
- exactly elaborated cockpit with textile covered seat, precise display of the dashboard and the
  pedals and slotted link for the gear lever
- fastening of the gas tank with leather covered tensioning belt
- removable engine hood with 4 functional locking hooks
- true to the original recreation of the complete 6-cylinder-inline-engine with all aggregates
- exact replication of the De-Dion rear axle with transverse installed compound spring of stainless steel
- detailled creation of the ribbed break drums of metal
- precise recreation of the wheels double-leaf central locking nut. Made of stainless steel with
  engrained “Borrani” manufacturer logo
- realisation of all ventilation slots (gills) on the whole body, made by open work method
- exhaust pipe manifold made of metal and painted in matt black
- costly creation of the tubular space frame in metal
(Source: wxw.cmc-modelcarshop.de, December 2016)

Modification made by me
Decals: starting numbers by Indycals.com

*Specifications – original car (1957)*

Predecessor: Maserati A6GCM [A6SSG]

Produced: 1956
First nomenclature: 6C2500
Production: #33 (overall from 1954-1958), 5 were rebuilt from A6GCM

Chief engineer: Giulio Alfieri
Chief designers: Gioacchino Colombo / Vittorio Bellentani / Valerio Colotti (tubular work)
Disigners / Engineers: Ennio Ascari / Giulio Malavolti / Nicola Di Mauro / Giorgio Molinari




Maserati 250F cutaway by Tony Matthews
© Photo at wxw.primotipo.com

Class: Formula1 monoposto racing car
Chassis number: #2529
Owner (2016): Hartmut Ibing (GER)

Factory: Maserati S.p.A. (Modena, I)
Bodywork / Chassis: aluminum bodywork mounted on a chrome molybdenum multi-tubular ladder frame made of 1mm thick side rails (ø40mm)
Bodywork: manufactured by Carrozzeria Fantuzzi (Modena, I)
Chassis frame: manufactured by Gilco (Milano, I)
Colour: rosso fuoco (MAS307)

Air drag coefficient: -

Engine: in-line 6-cylinder 2.493ccm Maserati engine from the A6SSG with 12 valves DOHC by a train of straight-toothed spur gears
Position: front longitudinally mounted
Construction: aluminium-alloy block

Valves per cylinder: 2 (displaced unequally on either side of the vertical line)
Exhaust valve: head ø40mm, 41° offset from the vertical, 45° bronze-based valve seats
Inlet valve: 39° offset from the vertical

Lubrication: dry sump with oil cooler and filter in main current

Crankshaft: nitrided steel crankshaft with seven journals running in Vandervell lead-bronze thin wall bearings (ø2in.) and steel connecting rods
Pistons: aluminuim-alloy diecast with 3 compression rings (the central one taper-faced) and one oil scraper
Cylinder head: aluminium-alloy
Compression ratio: 12.0:1
Bore x stroke: 84mm x 75mm
Weight: 197kg (with exhaust manifold, carburettors, clutch and bellhousing)

Aspiration: natural
Fuel feed: 3 Weber 42 DCO3 horizontal twin choke carburettors with flared-end extension pipes
Fuel pump: mechanical engine-driven, vane-type
Cooling system: water cooled

Ignition system: 2 Marelli magnetos
Spark plugs: twin 14mm sparking plugs

Power: 270hp at 8.000rpm

Bhp/liter: 108hp/l
Power to weight: 0.43hp/kg

Max. torque: -nm at -rpm
Red line: 8.200rpm

Fuel: BP 50% methanol, 35% petrol (80 octane), 10% acetone, 4% benzol, 1% castor oil
Tank: riveted and welded light alloy fuel tank mounted on rubber blocks
Tank capacity: 200l
Fuel consumption: -l/100km
Oil: BP (tank in extremity of tail)
Oil consumption: -l/100km

Gearbox: Stirnsia 5-speed manual + 1 reverse transversely mounted on ‘Silentbloc’ brushes at 3 points on the chassis frame
Gear ratios: -
Reverse ratio: 3.56

Clutch: Maserati multi-plate clutch on rear of crankshaft
Shifting: manual by H-gate gear change lever (on the right side of the cockpit)
Differential: rear mounted ZF limited slip differential

Drive: RWD

Steering: special worm gear with divided tie rods
Steering wheel: wood-rimmed three-spoke aluminium steering wheel
Steering ratio: -
Minimum turning circle: -m

Suspension (front): parallel unequal independent front wishbones (upper: 163mm, lower: 275mm) with interposed coil springs and Houdaille double-acting rotary vane hydraulic dampers, anti-roll bar connected by drop links to the lower wishbone
Suspension (rear): de Dion rear axle layout, transverse leaf spring and Houdaille double-acting rotary vane hydraulic dampers, anti-roll bar connected by drop links to the lower wishbone

Brake system: Maserati finned alloy hydrualic drums on all 4 wheels
Brake drums: ø13.4in.
Brake lining width: -mm

Electrical system
Battery: 12V
Gauges: rev counter by Jaeger, gauges for the oil pressure and water temperature
Starter: Magneto Marelli (three position twin magneto switch – OFF/IGN/ON)

Exhaust: twin exhaust manifold with perforated heat shild on the left-hand side of the cockpit – lower pipe fed by cylinders 1-2-3, upper one by cylinders 4-5-6

Weight: 630kg (curb weight), distributed 48% front to 52% rear
Length: 4.050mm, width: 1.980mm, height (unloaded): 950mm
Wheelbase / track: 2.280mm / 1.300mm (front) / 1.250mm (rear)
Minimum ground clearance: 110mm

Top speed: 290km/h

Tyres: Pirelli Stelvio Corse high aspect tyres (front: 15.0 x 4.0in. & rear: 16.0 x 5.5in.) mounted on Borrani aluminium alloy wire spoked rims with centre-lock hubs by Rudge Whitworth

Sponsors: -

Sources (technical datas - specifications)
Ian Wagstaff: Maserati 250F. 1954-1960 (all models). Owners’ Workshop Manual. An insight into owning, racing and maintaining the double-world-championship-winning Formula 1 car. Haynes Publishing 2014 (= Haynes Owners Workshop Manual).
wxw.8w.forix.com/250f.html
wxw.primotipo.files.wordpress.com
wxw.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/89/maserati-250f
wxw.supercars.net/blog/1957-maserati-250-f
wxw.ultimatecarpage.com
wxw.grandprixhistory.org/mas250.htm
en.wikipedia.org/wiki
de.wikipedia.org/wiki

Race



Großer Preis von Deutschland (GER)

Date: August 4th 1957
Organisation: AvD – Automobilclub von Deutschland




Track: Nürburgring – Nordschleife
© Photo at wxw.racingsportscars.com

Layout: permanent racing track
Surface: tarmac
Turns: 73
Banked corners: 2
Distance: 22.810km
Laps: 22
Distance (overall): 501.8km

Weather: dry, hot and sunny
Audience: about 200.000
Entrant: Officine Alfieri Maserati (I)
Category: Formula1

Driver



Juan Manuel Fangio (1911-1995), ARG
© Photo by wxw.telegraph.co.uk

Qualification
Time: 9.25,6
Speed (av.): 145.148km/h
Gap: -2.8 (Mike Hawthorn)
Starting grid: pole position (1st row, right position)

Result
Time (overall): 3.30.38,8
Speed (av.): 142.937km/h
Laps: 22
Laps led: 11 (3-11 & 21-22)
Best lap: 9.17,4 (#4)
Gap: -3.8 (Mike Hawthorn)
Points: 9

*>>> Winner of the Grand Prix of Germany 1957*

Formula1 results 1957
V. Gran Premio de la Republica Argentina on the Autódromo Municipal Ciudad de Buenos Aires (January 13th 1957): finished 1st
XVe Grand Prix Automobile de Monaco on the Circuit Monaco (May 19th 1957): finished 1st
41st International 500-Mile Sweepstakes on the Indianapolis Motorspeedway (May 30th 1957): dns
XLIIIe Grand Prix de l'A.C.F. on the Circuit Rouen-Les-Essarts (July 7th 1957): finished 1st
X. R.A.C. British Grand Prix (également Grand Prix d'Europe) on the Aintree Circuit (July 20th 1957): dnf (engine, lap 49)
XIX. AvD-Großer Preis von Deutschland on the Nürburgring (August 4th 1957): finished 1st
XXV. Circuito di Pescara on the Pescara Circuit (August 18th 1957): finished 2nd
XXVIII. Gran Premio d'Italia on the Autodromo Nazionale di Monza (September 8th 1957): finished 2nd

* >>> Winner of the FIA Formula1 World Championship 1957 *

Statistics 1957
Points: 40 (46) - only the top five positions are counted
Wins: 4 (of 9 races)
Poles: 4
Pole to victory: 3 (Monte Carlo, Rouen, Nürburgring)
Podiums: 6
In points: 6
Fastest laps: 2 (Monte Carlo, Nürburgring)
Laps led: 263
Kilometers led: 1.361km
Laps raced: 458 (65.52%)
Kilometers raced: 2.924km (74.46%)

Non Formula1 races 1957
1000 Kilómetros de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires on the Circuito Costanera (January 20th 1957): dnf (gearbox, lap 57) [Maserati 450S with Stirling Moss]
XI. Gran Premio Ciudad de Buenos Aires on the Autódromo Municipal Ciudad de Buenos Aires (January 27th 1957): finished 1st / finished 3rd [Maserati 250F]
Gran Premio 500km de Cuba on the Malecón Avenue (Febuary 25th 1957): finished 1st [Maserati 300S]
12-Hour Florida International Grand Prix of Endurance for The Amoco Trophy on the Sebring International Raceway (March 23rd 1957): finished 1st [Maserati 450S with Jean Behra]
VI. Grande Prémio de Portugal at the Circuito de Monsanto (June 9th 1957): finished 1st [Maserati 300S]
XXIII. Grand Prix de Reims on the Circuit Reims-Gueux (July 14th 1957): finished 8th [Maserati 250F]
VI. Grand Prix de Maroc on the Circuit Ain-Diab in Casablanca (October 27th 1957): finished 4th [Maserati 250F]
Gran Premio Cidade de São Paulo on the Autódromo de Interlagos (December 1st 1957): finished 1st [Maserati 300S]
Gran Premio de Boa Vista on the Circuito Barra da Tujica in Rio de Janeiro (December 8th 1957): finished 1st [Maserati 300S]

Sources (statistics & results)
wxw.jmfangio.org
wxw.4mula1.ro
wxw.f1.statistiker.org
wxw.grandprix.com/gpe
wxw.statsf1.com
en.wikipedia.org/wiki
de.wikipedia.org/wiki





Juan Manuel Fangio drives the Maserati 250F (#2529) at the Grand Prix of Germany 1957
© no real copyright found




Lukas Hüni drives the Maserati 250F (#2529) at the Festival of Speed in Goodwood 2014.
© Photo by amarus 2014




The Maserati 250F (#2526) at the AvD-Oldtimer Grand Prix 2016 at the Nürburgring.
© Photo by amarus 2016

Recommended reading
Andy Hall: Maserati 250F. A technical appraisal. Haynes Publishing 1990.
Denis Jenkinson: The Maserati 250F. A classic Grand Prix car. Macmillan 1975.
David McKinney: Maserati 250F. Crowood Press 2003.
Anthony Pritchard: Maserati 250F in Focus. Veloce Publishing 2014.
Ian Wagstaff: Maserati 250F: The Autobiography of 2528. Great Cars 2016.
Ian Wagstaff: Maserati 250F. 1954-1960 (all models). Owners’ Workshop Manual. An insight into owning, racing and maintaining the double-world-championship-winning Formula 1 car. Haynes Publishing 2014 (= Haynes Owners Workshop Manual).

Worth seeing video clip
Legends of Motorsport: 1957 German Grand Prix – Fangio’s greatest drive
© by Speedvision Network, LLC (1997)


----------



## amarus69

Model: Alessandro Zanardi – Williams F1 FW21 #5 1999 
Chassis number: FW21-05
Team: Williams F1 (GBR)

Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (MC180-990005)
Edition: FIA Formula1 World Championship 1999
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Serial number / Limited edition: -

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/22, 1/2, ISO-100, 18mm (2013)

© logo by alex-zanardi.com


----------



## amarus69

Model: Don Freeland - Phillips/Watson Roadster #7 1954
Entrant: 'Bob Estes Special’ 

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (CA5001)
Edition: 1954 Indianapolis500
Limited Edition / serial number: #1.239 of 3.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
Vivitar HD4 MC AF High Definition 0.43X Wide Angle Converter

F/25, 0.6, ISO-100, 30mm (2013)

© logo by formel1.wikia.com/wiki/Datei:Kurtis_Kraft.svg


----------



## amarus69

Model: Mercedes-Benz Rennwagen-Schnelltransporter 1954 [Replica]
Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-036)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Renntransporter 'Das blaue Wunder'
Limited Edition / serial number: -

Trailer model
Stirling Moss / Denis Jenkinson - Mercedes-Benz 300SLR L8 #722 1955
Chassis number: #0004/55
Team: Daimler Benz AG (GER)

Brand: CMC in 1/18 (M-066)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, cotton parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: XXII Mille Miglia / Coppa Franco Mazzotti 1955, Winner
Serial number: #8.751

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/3, ISO-100, 27mm (2014)

© logo by wildaboutcarsonline.com/cgi-bin/globaltemplate.cgi?id=41


----------



## amarus69

Model: Tom Sneva – ‘Norton Spirit’ McLaren M16C #68 1975
Chassis number: M16C-4
Team: Penske / Roger Penske (USA)

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (#4810)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: Indianapolis500 1975
Limited Edition / Serial number: #0184 of 1.200pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/22, 1, ISO-100, 20mm (2012)

© logo by lezebre.lu/aufkleber


----------



## Jeff G

These look good enough to just climb in.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you Jeff! Here's another one:




Model: John Harvey / David Parsons - Holden VK Commodore #25 1984
Chassis number: #07/VK 1984
Team: Marlboro Holden Dealer Team (AUS)

Brand: Biante Model Cars in 1/18 (B182704E)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals & vinyl stickers
Edition: Bathurst James-Hardie-Ferodo 1000 1984, 2nd place
Limited Edition / serial number:  #106 of 7.200pcs.

Modifications by me:
.) Marlboro vinyl stickers by Hot Look Stickers (AUS)

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/18, 1/5, ISO-100, 36mm (2014)

© logo by de.cleanpng.com/png-hi2bkv/preview.html


----------



## Jeff G

Nice!  Still enjoying your collection, hope you don't run out anytime soon.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff! But I'm afraid that the day will come! I did not take any pictures of my model cars since a few years 'cause I didn't see one day any progress in my skills. 
But I do have a few more. Here's one of them:





Model: Johnny Rutherford - McLaren M16E #2 1976
Chassis number: M16E/2
Team / Sponsor: McLaren / hy-gain

Brand: Carousel1 in 1/18 (#4809), 2006
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, photo etched applications, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: 1976 Indianapolis 500 Winner
Limited Edition / Serial number: #0210 of 3.000pcs.

Modifications by me: none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II

F/20, 1/25, ISO-100, 55mm (2013)

© logo by carlogos.org/Car-Logos/McLaren-logo.html


----------



## Jeff G

Sorry to hear the collection is not infinite,  but am grateful to see what's left.


----------



## amarus69

Thank you, Jeff! Just one of those:





Model: Martin Brundle – Camel Benetton B191/B Ford HB V10 1991/1992
Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (MC100920120)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: -
Limited edition / Serial number: -

Modifications by me: 
.) Camel decals in 1/18 by TB-Decals

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/22, 1.5, ISO-100, 23mm (2012)

© logo by de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Benetton_F1_Logo.svg


----------



## Jeff G

Very nice. You've  got enough of these  to set up a scale raceway!


----------



## amarus69

You're right, Jeff!




Model: Hervé Poulain / Sam Posey / Jean Guichet - BMW 3.0CSL S3.0 ‚Alexander Calder Art Car’ #93 1975
Chassis number: -
Team: Hervé Poulain (FRA)

Brand: Minichamps in 1/18 (80430150918)
Material: Diecast body with attached parts, rubber tires, lettering with decals
Edition: 24h LE MANS 1975 - Art Car Alexander Calder
Limited Edition / serial number: 1 of 3.000pcs.

Modifications by me:
none

GEAR
Canon EOS 1000D 
Canon EFS 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II
F/20, 1/2, ISO-100, 18mm (2012)

© logo by de.cleanpng.com/png-hi2bkv/preview.html


----------



## Jeff G

That's  cool!


----------

